# Cost/ Process for interior brick archway



## Dullflip (Oct 14, 2015)

After going back and forth with my wife on opening up the wall between dining room and kitchen, or leaving intact, we compromised on looking into having a brick archway built. The entry is currently slightly under 3ft wide and we would probably widen entry to somewhere between 4'6 and 5'6 with the archway.

I have practically zero knowledge of the masonry field and am hoping to get maybe a ballpark cost and any things we may want to consider before going further.

I've added a quick CAD design I threw together, 2 pics of current kitchen/ dining space and a photo my wife sent of what she is looking for.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Do you have an extra $10,000.00 lying around?

With all structural changes needed to build something like this be prepared to spend it.

You will need to re-build the area with a support beam for the upper ceiling, as well as strengthen the floor to support the brick work. A building permit, engineer, architect, contractor, etc.


ED


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Why can't you use the lick em stick em brick veneer instead of full size bricks.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

The limiting factor is going to be ceiling height. With a standard 8' or 9' ceiling, you have almost no room to create the arch. Even a jack arch will need 12-18" to look decent, and they are not really used over that wide an opening.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

If you can make the height work, use thin brick. It is relatively straightforward, I have done 3 or 4. 
Replace sheetrock with hardi-backer and thinset the brick. You will need to make the wall 8" thick for it to work right.


----------

